# nest box cards



## kingsley hannah (Jan 9, 2008)

has any one got a design of a good nextbox breading card they could share?
i am looking for perhaps a excell one
should you have a card for each box or just a sheet with a row or 2 for each box # please share your ideas systems


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Bumping up.

Terry


----------



## kingsley hannah (Jan 9, 2008)

thanks  bump bump 
really would like opinions on this


----------



## Ed Mc (Apr 15, 2009)

I use both a list and a Hatch Card.
The list is made on Excel when I receive the bands. I list all the bands (simple formula, fisrt# + 1). The headings are Band#, Pair#, Cock, Hen, Date Banded and Color. The individual lines are filled out when the babies are banded, this way all bands are accounted for.

For the Hatch card I use Office Depot Business Cards, same as Avery 8376 and MS Word. The Card has mostly single line entrys of Pair#, Cock, Hen,
1st Egg, Due to Hatch (same line) , Foster Pair and then two lines of Band# and Color. I attached Binder Clips to all individual cages and nest boxes. The Hatch Card is started when the first egg is laid and follows that clutch from individual cage to nest box of foster pair. When the babies are taken from the breeder loft the card is taken to house and the information entered into the computer. I don't always use fosters but when I do this system makes it easy to keep track of the eggs.

The are all kinds of systems, this is just what works for me.
Hope the information is helpful.
Ed


----------



## learning (May 19, 2006)

I have the Hawkeye Loft Management software and they have nest cards that are part of the program. They have worked well for me. I have them posted in the hallway outside the breeding section and keep up with dates layed and hatched as well as the band numbers once those go on.

Dan


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I keep records all over the place...........LOL
First of all, I have one of those wipe off boards in the loft. Every breeding season, I draw my lines and columns and list every pair of breeders, the pen or nest box they are in......when they are mated, when they lay the first egg, the supposed hatch date, the ACTUAL hatch date and how many days old they are is changed on a daily basis. I also mark a small B beside their name/numbers the day I band the babies. The next day, I check all the babies that have a B and if the band stayed on, I put a circle around the B. That way, I can look at my board and know instantly that I have or have not banded the babies. 
I also keep a list that is in Excel, of all my band numbers. The day I band the babies, I write in the parents of those youngsters and when I move the babies to the YB loft, I fill in the color of the babies. This list stays in the loft until I'm through breeding. Then I bring it inside, fill in all the info in the computer and always have a file for the youngsters for that year. 
In addition to those two things, I also use Hawkeye and put all the information in as I band the babies.
Sounds like a lot of work I guess, but it's not really and you really should have all of you breeding information in more than one place. If your computer crashes or Hawkeye blows up or whatever, you're screwed......BIG TIME.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

KIng here is an example of what I use. I also use Hawkeye, but I like a simpler spreadsheet down in excel that I can look at and know exactly where I stand and what will happen the next day. 
Randy


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I do also have a box number/pair number column that was cutt off. This tells me where the eggs and babies are if they are fostered out. I have four compartments marked A,B,C,D and boxes 1,2,3,...... This tells me where the eggs are. I will sometimes use a code A1/C4 to tell me the pair is A1 and the Egss are fostered by C4. This method works great if I am in a hurry and don't want to mess with Hawkeye. This way I do not have to print reports. I expand it to the right with race data, where the birds are etc. From here I transfer things to Hawkeye. 

Randy


----------

